# I'm a little bit too excited...



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

My bettas just spawned! Eeeeeeee, I'm estatic. The eggs seriously are microscopic... It's hard to tell how long they've been at it, I just woke up and saw the end of an embrace. It's such a beautiful thing! Now, I'm starting to get nervious about the fry and keeping them alive....

But... I got this. 

If I didn't make it completely obvious, this is my first spawning. 





:-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you ordered any foods for the fry? The fry are seriously small when they first hatch. At first they will eat insuforia that is already in the tank, but once that's gone, you will have to feed them. *Best of luck*


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> Have you ordered any foods for the fry? The fry are seriously small when they first hatch. At first they will eat insuforia that is already in the tank, but once that's gone, you will have to feed them. *Best of luck*


 
I'm ordering some from a member on here.

Edit: I have a fish pond at my mom's house that doesn't have fish in it anymore and it's got a pretty huge stock of mosquito larva too. :]


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, would it be okay to put a snail of some sort in the spawning tank to help clean up? I couldn't find a helpful answer on google, plus I trust you guys more. :]


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool! Guys I Have A Question,Is The New Hatch Baby Beta Is Too Small,How Can I Clean There Tank? Also Changing The Water??


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Also, would it be okay to put a snail of some sort in the spawning tank to help clean up? I couldn't find a helpful answer on google, plus I trust you guys more. :]


Yes you can.But some snails make a lot of poop,so be sure to clean the tank.


> Cool! Guys I Have A Question,Is The New Hatch Baby Beta Is Too Small,How Can I Clean There Tank? Also Changing The Water??


You have to siphon the tank,be careful because the fry are weak and not strong enough to withstand the force.You can see the fry at swimming stage.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

should I wait until the fry are a certain age? I just figured it would be easier to turkey baster out poop rather than bits and pieces of uneaten food.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

So...for whatever reason my betta's nest has failed. There are hundreds of eggs laying on the bottom of the tank. He is working constantly to put the eggs back, but as soon as he gets five in, his tail hits a bubble and ten more drop out... :[

What does this mean for the fate of my fry?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It will still be ok if you don't make any current even a little like the wind blowing.If your bettas are conditioned well,your male will pick up the eggs in no time.Mine succeeded the next day.I usually siphon it at 1 week old.


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

Cool! Guys I Have A Question,Is The New Hatch Baby Beta Is Too Small,How Can I Clean There Tank? Also Changing The Water?? You have to siphon the tank,be careful because the fry are weak and not strong enough to withstand the force.You can see the fry at swimming stage. 

Can I Feed My Newly Hatch beta Fish with daphne?


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Fabian said:


> It will still be ok if you don't make any current even a little like the wind blowing.If your bettas are conditioned well,your male will pick up the eggs in no time.Mine succeeded the next day.I usually siphon it at 1 week old.


 
good, I hope they'll be alright. I was gone for the day and left all the lights on for him and when I got home he had moved his bubble wrap from the front left corner to the middle in the back. (it's really funny to watch him move it) It's closer to the heater. He also moved all the eggs that were on the bottom of the tank to the spot under the nest too. He's not trying like a mad man to put them back in the bubble nest anymore though. :/ but I noticed he swims really close to them and sort of "vents" them. I read that he does that to keep away any fungal infections, I wonder if they'll still be okay at the bottom? What causes them to not be able to hatch at the bottom of the tank? (Or do they?)


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They will hatch.Yes,the father will clean the eggs to keep them away from fungal infection.



> Cool! Guys I Have A Question,Is The New Hatch Baby Beta Is Too Small,How Can I Clean There Tank? Also Changing The Water?? You have to siphon the tank,be careful because the fry are weak and not strong enough to withstand the force.You can see the fry at swimming stage.
> 
> Can I Feed My Newly Hatch beta Fish with daphne?


Yes,they can eat daphnia but after 2 weeks,feed them bbs.Bbs have high protein for growing fry.
I normally start to clean the tank at 1 or 2 weeks old.You can put some live plants to keep the nitrates down.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I offically have babies! Or eggs with tails, rather. I can't believe they're so small!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats on the newly hatched babies!! Can't wait to see pics, what type of betta's did you spawn? CT?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on your new fry! Now the real work begins...


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

No, they're halfmoons. Ironic, right? Haha. They're 2 days old right now, and they're laying at the bottom of the tank. :/ I don't know if they will survive like that. I think dad is eating them...or he could be eating the unhatched/dead ones. I can't see them very well, he decided to move the nest/fry away from the front of the glass. I guess he thought I was being too nosey.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Well...Dad ate everybody.  I've got 12 babies left. So I took him out and I'm hoping they'll do okay on their own...


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe I should have left Dad in to do his job. I may be responsible for killing my fry. :/ I feel terrible...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't second guess yourself. If he was eating the fry, there could have been something wrong with them, or he was just a bad father. Sometimes you just never know.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

crowntaillove said:


> No, they're halfmoons. Ironic, right? Haha. They're 2 days old right now, and they're laying at the bottom of the tank. :/ I don't know if they will survive like that. I think dad is eating them...or he could be eating the unhatched/dead ones. I can't see them very well, *he decided to move the nest/fry away from the front of the glass.* I guess he thought I was being too nosey.


Sorry about your spawn.

If male is tending to fry, most often he is not eating them..... I mean he is not psychotic. He might be eating the weaker ones.... which in this case might have been most of them. There's nothing you could have done to save the fry. By the looks of it, they were weak from the start. Things like this happens. 

If you plan on breeding him again, pair him to a different female or vise versa, breed the previous female to a different male.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. At least he didn't get post partum depression (haha) he's my favorite little guy and I'd hate to see him upset.


----------

